# L1 Visa and Hepatitis B



## klt (Jun 13, 2011)

I am being considered by my company to be moved to the corporate office in the US under L1 visa.

I am Hepatitis B carrier but the situation is well under control and no medications. My question is- Will they question on my health issue and decline L1?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

there is no medical for a L visa
but your medical insurance may be a problem


----------



## klt (Jun 13, 2011)

Davis1 said:


> there is no medical for a L visa
> but your medical insurance may be a problem


Thanks Davis. 

What about security check i.e. police clearance certificates from my home country?

For insurance, do I need to have it done before L visa application or I can sort it out after I land in the US? Appreciate your comments.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

klt said:


> Thanks Davis.
> 
> What about security check i.e. police clearance certificates from my home country?
> 
> For insurance, do I need to have it done before L visa application or I can sort it out after I land in the US? Appreciate your comments.


If you are being transferred by your company they should be providing you with medical insurance as part of your employment package - Group insurance. The cover should start as soon as you start work or as soon as possible.

If you are not getting health insurance via your company I would be asking the question why.

If you have to go down the individual insurance route you might have difficulties considering your health history.


----------



## klt (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Crawford and Davis.

So, as I read some online info from others the process for L1 looks rather simple-

1- My parent company in US files petition on my behalf..
2- After approval by USCIS they gonna send me a copy of it
3- I need to fill L1 visa form 
4- Company will send all the documents (my filled form, approved petition, my passport) to AmCham in my city
5- AmCham to arrange the interview
6- Attend the interview on the given date
7- Finished !!!!

No medicals, no Police Clearance Certs etc. Is this pretty much the case?


----------



## Borgy21 (Nov 8, 2012)

I you have Hep B think long and hard about coming to live in the US. That is a "pre existing" condition and can delay you getting medical insurance. Or they may not pay for treatment for that condition for a certain length of time (e.g. 6 to 12 months). You must be able to get good health insurance through an employer. Plus, you may be doing well now, and that is great, but that does not mean that in the future you will not require treatment, and Hep B or C treatment is not cheap at all. You could not afford it without good medical insurance. Think long and hard about this one.


----------

